

Give Broadband Consumers the Flat Rate Service They Demand - PaulHoule
http://stopthecap.com/2012/05/23/innovation-reality-check-give-broadband-consumers-the-flat-rate-service-they-demand/

======
briandear
Should someone who purchases a Coca Cola be limited to just 12 ounces? Coca
Cola should be unlimited -- if I want to drink over 9000 ounces then I should
not pay more than someone who just wants a sip. Right?

Perhaps I ought to start my own soda company that doesn't employ usage-based
pricing.

Perhaps those opposed to this or that in an industry ought to start their own
companies doing the way they think it should be done.

Uncapped broadband is contrary to every other utility pricing model. You pay
electricity, water and gas based in usage: why should broadband be any
differently.

Throttling, however is NOT good. If you pay for unlimited anything, then you
should get what you pay for.

~~~
Dylan16807
Buying raw megabits-per-second into the internet is very cheap. You should
have the option to buy based on speed and have them make a profit even if you
saturate the line 24/7.

Electricity, water, gas cost a lot more to produce.

~~~
briandear
The cost to produce is irrelevant. If I have a product that costs $0.01 to
produce and I can sell it for $10, then good for me; no one is obligated to
pay that however. The marginal cost of broadband is very low, but there are
very high fixed costs.

